# Amazing! Whatch a snake eating a Kangaroo [PICS]



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Amazing! Whatch a snake eating a Kangaroo [PICS] *

(www.otuzoglu.net)
Really impressive serie of photos
More at the link


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Even if thats a Joey it''s hard to belive that the snake could swallow it.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

ewwwwwww is that for real?


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

better take a looooong good book with him when its time for the crapper


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I read the title of the post and yet open it anyway. Thanks for the nightmare fuel, NPD!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

I think I know a girl who could take a kangaroo like that too........ hahaha


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

extremesgs said:


> better take a looooong good book with him when its time for the crapper


LMAO....


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Hey BrickCop,*
*Ever see yourself choking down a spukie? Kinda like those pics above, only messier. Less mayo, more napkins please. *


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've seen pictures of a snake eating a goat before. I think they only eat once a month so they have to make it count. lol


----------

